# Asus Rampage IV Extreme Slow Boot Bios Post



## aznsteil (16. April 2012)

Sehr geehrte Community,

ich besitze mehrere Mainboards, hier ist mir aufgefallen, das das Asus Rampage IV Extreme besonders lange braucht, um vom einschalten, bis zum Windows Bootvorgang zu kommen.

Bei gewöhnlichen Mainboards, wie zum Beispiel das Asrock P67 Pro3, oder das Asrock 970 Extreme 4, braucht man ungefair 3 - 4 Sekunden

- Start Knopf drück
- Bios Post
- Windows Bootvorgang startet

Ohne den Windows Bootvorgang eingerechnet, im Schnitt *3 - 4 Sekunden*. Ab dem Bootvorgang von Windows ist die Festplatte / Solid State Disk ausschlaggebend und in diesem Thread zu vernachlässigen.

Das gleiche Prozedere beim Asus Rampage IV Extreme. Hier dauert es im Schnitt etwa *20 Sekunden* :/
*Vorgenommene Prozeduren:
- Clockgenfilter - Disabled, so verschwindet die 3 fache Bootschleife am Anfang
- sämtliche Onboard Controller abgestellt
- sämtliche "Monitoring" Werte auf "ignored" gestellt
- sämtliche OC Funktionen (her-)abgestellt, sowie kein OC
- testweise alle Onboard Controller, sowie USB Mainboard Anschlüsse abgenommen. Nur Maus und Tastatur sowie Strom und eine SSD am Mainboard angeschlossen (nicht mal Lüfter). Trotzdem komme ich nicht auf die 3 - 4 Sekunden*


Theorie: Das das RIVE viele Zusatzchips besitzt und diese den Startvorgang des Mainboards behindern, ist selbsterklärend. Wenn man jedoch alle Zusatzchips abstellt, müsste man auf die durchschnittliche 3 - 4 Sekunden kommen. So die Theorie, praktisch klappt das nicht und mir will der Grund nicht ersichtlich werden.

Es kann ja kaum von Asus gewollt sein, das der Startvorgang so lange dauert, insbesondere bei einem High End Board. Andere, ältere, von mir getestete Mainboards, liefen auch problemlos ohne signifikante Verzögerungen, auch wenn das kein ordentlicher Beweis ist.

Habe bereits mehrere Foren, hier als auch von Google Rausgespuckte, durchforstet. Jetzt wollte ich das Problem selbst angehen (und aktiv bekämpfen).

Frage: Trotz der vorgenommenen Änderungen, ist das Ergebnis für die meisten RIVE Besitzer unbefriedigend. Dieser Thread soll helfen. Wie kann man die derzeitige Situation verbesseren? (auf Bios update warten ist ebenso unbefriedigend). Gibt es eine bestimme Bios Konfiguration, die den Startvorgang erträglicher macht?

*[Kriegsrede] Somit rufe ich alle Besitzer ähnlicher Boards, sowie Erfahrungen, dazu auf, sich auf die Fehlersuche zu begeben.[/Kriegsrede]*


Mein Testsystem:
CPU: Intel Core I7 3820
CPU Cooler: Prolimatech Genesis
GPU: Asus 560 Ti Direct Cu II
Ram: 2x Gskill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9D-8GBRL
Board: Asus Rampage IV Extreme BF 3 Edition (Bios 1202)
PSU: Enermax 1000w Platimax




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Gruß aznsteil


----------



## El_Lute (16. April 2012)

Ich hab kein Plan und bin gespannt


----------



## aznsteil (18. April 2012)

Aller Anfang scheint schwer zu sein, so führe ich den Thread weiter, bis jemand den Mut gefunden hat auch etwas zu berichten 

Ein neues Bios ist draußen, sowohl für das Rampage IV Formula, als auch für das Rampage IV Extreme. Letzteres ist hier wichtig.




> Version  *1305*
> *Beschreibung*
> Rampage IV Extreme
> 1.Improve system stability.
> ...


Weitere Infos entnehmt ihr bitte hier

Ich habe mir das Bios Update gerade draufgeflasht. Bis auf die Tatsache, das die Schriftart im Bios geändert wurde, konnte ich in den vergangenen 15 Minuten nichts signifikantes gegenüber der Version 1202 feststellen. Subjektiv betrachtet hat der Stromverbrauch um 2-3 Watt zugenommen. Kam es bei mir im Idle Zustand noch knapp unter die 100 Watt Grenze, so ist dieser nun kontinuirlich leicht über 100 Watt. Gemessen wird dies mit einem Belkin Wattmeter.

Grüße aznsteil


----------



## El_Lute (18. April 2012)

Vielleicht sind Zahlen zum Vergleich nicht schlecht:

- Start Knopf drück
- Bios Post                             
: *17 Sekunden*
- Windows Bootvorgang startet  
:* 23 Sekunden*
- Desktop Start                       
: *46 Sekunden*
---------------------------------------------------------
SYS: 
-RIVE @ Bios 1305
-i7 3830K
-16GB Corsair Vengeance
-Systemplatte SSD Samsung 830
kein BT, kein USB3 Controller


----------



## ChristschnN (21. April 2012)

Ich komme mit der Frage zwar ein wenig vom Anfangsthema ein wenig weg.

Habt ihr euch mit der Perfomance seid dem Bios-Update von 1202 auf 1305 befasst ?

Ich hab das gefühl das seid dem Update mein System nicht mehr so viel Perfomace hat.

System: 
Asus Rampage IV Extreme (Rev.1305)
3820 i-7
32 GB G.Skill (1600Mhz)
2x GTX280


-Performace Load Profil "Gamer" mit def. Settings.

Hatte im 3dmark06 vor dem Bios Update (1202) ~34.000 Punkte, seid dem Bios Update auf die 1305 nur noch ~29.000 Punkte.
Wie sind eure Eindrücke ?


----------



## Cyruz (21. April 2012)

Ich habe zwar nicht dasselbe Board sondern ein Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD5 aber den selben Effekt wie von dir beschrieben gehabt. Nach wochenlanger Fehlersuche, vergebener Google Suchen und diverser Foreneinträge kam die Lösung eher zufällig. Und zwar lag das Ganze an einer externen USB-HDD von Western Digital. 

USB-HDD angeschlossen: Power Knopf gedrückt bis Windows Startvorgang ca. 40 Sekunden
USB-HDD nicht angeschlossen: Power Knopf gedrückt bis Windows Startvorgang ca. 8 Sekunden

Auch ich habe alles mögliche im BIOS deaktiviert gehabt und sämtliche für den Start unerhebliche Zusatzcontroller abgeschaltet, Zusatzkarten entfernt und nur Maus+Tastatur dran gelassen. Ich hab mich schwarz geärgert, als ich das mit der Platte zufällig rausgefunden habe. Ach und die Platte macht nur an diesem Board solche Faxen. Am Notebook oder anderen Rechner nicht.


----------



## aznsteil (22. April 2012)

ChristschnN schrieb:


> Ich komme mit der Frage zwar ein wenig vom Anfangsthema ein wenig weg.
> 
> Habt ihr euch mit der Perfomance seid dem Bios-Update von 1202 auf 1305 befasst ?
> 
> ...


 
Mir ist aufgefallen, das der Boot Post Code am Mainboard "25" beim 1202 lange anzeigte. Beim 1305 sieht man diesen Code garnicht mehr, anscheinend hat Asus das ausgebessert. Meine Vermutung ist also, das (meine) Bootzeit sich leicht verbessert zu haben scheint. Ich werde morgen mal die Stopuhr fragen und euch bescheid sagen.

*@Cryruz*
Das ist ein Problem, was ich eindeutig kenne, ist mir bei anderen Mainboards auch untergekommen. Allerdings habe ich dies schon getestet, wie im ersten Post beschrieben. Ich habe testweise alle Anschlüsse abgenommen und sämtliche Onboard Anschlüsse deaktiviert. Zwar eine Verbesserung der Bootzeit, dennoch keine durchschnittliche 3-4 Sekunden. Dennoch danke für den wertvollen Hinweis!

*@El_Lute*
Danke für deine wertvollen Ergebnisse, ich werde sie morgen mit meinen vergleichen.

Was mir jedoch signifikant am 1305 aufgefallen ist: *Man kann seine (meine) CPU nicht mehr undervolten*, so wie es im 1202 noch möglich war. Trotz identischer Einstellungen und einem Voltage Offset - 0,15, lief der CPU auf stock Voltage (I7 3820 1,28 V). *Und die Spannung scheint sich auch nicht mehr im Leerlauf runterzutakten*. Es bleiben kontinuirlich 1,28 V angelegt. Komisch, alle Stromsparfunktionen sind eingeschaltet.

Ebenfalls ist mir aufgefallen, das sich sämtliche User beim RoG Forum darüber beklagt haben, *das ein Bios Downgrade vom 1305 nicht mehr möglich sei.* Es tauche immer der Fehler auf, das irgend ein Image veraltet sei (wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe). Also seit gewarnt und haltet immer das zweite Bios im peto.

*Für die bisherige Unterstützung danke ich. *

Grüße aznsteil


----------



## aznsteil (22. April 2012)

El_Lute schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind Zahlen zum Vergleich nicht schlecht:
> 
> - Start Knopf drück
> - Bios Post
> ...


 
Das ist meine Werte:

t = 0 Sekunden
Startknopf drück
Bios Post
t = 46,97 Sekunden
Windows Bootvorgang
Willkommen Bildschirm
t = 59,92 Sekunden
Windows Desktop
*t = 78,89 Sekunden*

Configuration:

USB 3.0 Controller: On
Bluetooth: On
Onboard Sound: On
Intel LAN: Off
Asmedia Sata Controller: Off

System:

Intel Core I7 3820
Asus Rampage IV Extreme Bios 1305
Asus Direct Cu II 560 Ti
Crucial M4 64 GB
GSkill Ripjawz 8 GB DD3 Ram (2 x 4 GB)


*Wie kommt dieser gewaltige Unterschied zustande?* Ich werde deine Config mal probieren.

Gruß aznsteil


----------



## aznsteil (22. April 2012)

El_Lute schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind Zahlen zum Vergleich nicht schlecht:
> 
> - Start Knopf drück
> - Bios Post
> ...


 
Das ist meine Werte:

t = 0 Sekunden
Startknopf drück
Bios Post
t = 45,79 Sekunden
Windows Bootvorgang
Willkommen Bildschirm
t = 57,02 Sekunden
Windows Desktop
*t = 69,77 Sekunden*

Configuration:

USB 3.0 Controller: *Off*
Bluetooth: *Off*
Onboard Sound: *Off*
Intel LAN: *Off*
Asmedia Sata Controller: *Off*

System:

Intel Core I7 3820
Asus Rampage IV Extreme Bios 1305
Asus Direct Cu II 560 Ti
Crucial M4 64 GB
GSkill Ripjawz 8 GB DD3 Ram (2 x 4 GB)


*Trotz Ausschalten der Zusatzcontroller, keinen Unterschied beim BIOS Post Boot.Idee, Ratschläge?*

Gruß aznsteil


----------



## Crymes (23. April 2012)

Bei meinem Asus M5a97 dauerte Au ewig,
Hoffe mal, dass für die ganzen UEFI Boards zu Windows 8 ein BIOS Update rauskommt, damit die versprochene 1Sekunde beim Post eingehalten wird .


----------



## El_Lute (23. April 2012)

Ist die Firmware der SSD aktuell.


----------



## aznsteil (23. April 2012)

Ja die SSD Firmware ist aktuell. In meiner Erinnerung heißt sie 000F bei M4.

Gruß aznsteil


----------



## aznsteil (6. Mai 2012)

Wieder eine neue Erfahrung:

Meine Grafikkarte wird mittels DVI zu HDMI Adapter, über HDMI Kabel, an einen 40 Zoll Samsung Fernseher angeschlossen. Nun schalte ich den beigelegten OC Key dazwischen, schließe den OC Key am Mainboard an und folgendes ergibt sich.

*Sofern man den OC Key nicht benutzt, sollte man ihn auch vom Mainboard und von der Grafikkarte entstöpseln, denn dieser verlangsamt den Start des Systems erheblich. Man vergleiche hier El_Lute's Werte mit meinen.*

Nach dem entstöpseln kam ich, was den Bios Post betrifft, auf relativ exakte Ergebnisse wie El_Lute angab. *Der Unterschied  beträgt hier also rund 29 Sekunden*, ohne OC Key.

Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle für dem Bereitstellen der Zeitergebnisse.

Gruß aznsteil


----------



## shannes (15. Juni 2012)

Klink mich kurz ein. Hab zwar keine 2011er mit dem X79, jedoch auch ein  Asus-Board (siehe Signatur). Mir dauert der Bootvorgang auch ein  bisschen zu lange. Hab insgesammt ~35s, davon jedoch ~25s vor dem  eigentlichen Windows-Bootvorgang. Das ärgert mich und bei der Suche nach  einer Abhilfe bin ich auf diesen Thread gestoßen. 

Bin sehr an einer Besserung des Problems interessiert. 



aznsteil schrieb:


> Subjektiv betrachtet hat der Stromverbrauch um 2-3 Watt zugenommen. Kam es bei mir im Idle Zustand noch knapp unter die 100 Watt Grenze, so ist dieser nun kontinuirlich leicht über 100 Watt. Gemessen wird dies mit einem Belkin Wattmeter.
> 
> Grüße aznsteil


 
Du hast 100W im Idle? Hast du mal ein "kleineres" Netzteil versucht? Wir haben zwar doch sehr unterschiedliche Systeme (beide jedoch moderne Intel), jedoch braucht meines ca 26W im Idle. Und es idled fast ausschließlich. 
Klar, dein X79 zieht ein bisschen mehr. Die zusätzliche 560 Ti hat auch ihren Durst. Der i7-3820 hat auch ein bisschen höheren Verbrauch, jedoch im Idle sollte der auch nicht so drüber sein. Hast du viele Platten dran? Tippe am ehesten aber auf das Netzteil, welches untenrum sehr ineffizient läuft. Daher wäre der Vergleich mit nem "kleinen" interessant.


----------



## aznsteil (15. Juni 2012)

Hey shannes,

der hohe Verbrauch ist durch das Asus Rampage IV Extreme geschuldet, dem Mainboard. Durch seine überragenden Übertaktungsfunktionen und Zusatzchips frisst er eben mehr als gewöhnliche Mainboards. Deine Ivybridge CPU sind vorallem bekannt für ihre Sparsamkeit, wogegen der i7-3820 mit seinen 130W TDP deutlich mehr aus der Steckdose zieht. Die 560 Ti zieht wahrscheinlich um die 30 - 40 Watt im Leerlauf. Festplatten hab ich nur 2 angeklemmt.

Mein Netzteil ist das Enermax 1000w Platimax, welches ein 80 Plus Platinum Kennzeichen hat. Diese Kennzeichnung  verspricht auch unter niedriger Last sehr effizient zu sein. Aber auch ein BeQuiet Straight E8 580W kommt auf ungefair 100 Watt im Leerlauf. Zurzeit verbrauche ich mit 25 Ct pro kwh rund 10 Euro im Monat für meinen PC an Stromkosten. Wenn zufällig noch Guild Wars 2 Beta Wochenende ist, sind es auch schon mal 12 Euro. Das ist ein Wert, der für mich absolut im grünen Bereich ist 

Dein System ist im Gegensatz zu meinem schon fast utopisch bezüglich der Leistungsaufnahme. Ivy Bridge CPU, IGPU, SSD und effizientes Netzteil. Jedoch erhoffe ich mir aus meinem System mehr Leistung, die 560 Ti ist nur vorübergehend. Ziel ist es 3 x GTX 680 bzw. 2x GTX 690 zu verbauen inkl. Moddingarbeit und Wasserkühlung.

Update zum Thread:
Wer ohne einen Custom Biosladebild leben kann, der sollte das von Asus vordefinierte Bild verwenden. Biosbilder kann man mittels "MyLogo" in der AiSuite ändern. Hier kommt es vor, das der Postprozess sich um ungefair 1-2 Sekunden verzögert, da man die Meldung erhält "Für default Einstellungen (Bild ist gemeint), entern Sie bitte das Bios Menü". Mit den Einstellungen, die ich zurzeit verwende (siehe vorherige Posts), bin ich ganz zufrieden. Die Ladezeiten sind nun nicht mehr unerträglich lange, wie zu Threadanfang, auch mit Onboardchips.

Derzeit sieht mein System so aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß aznsteil


----------



## shannes (15. Juni 2012)

aznsteil schrieb:


> Hey shannes,
> 
> der hohe Verbrauch ist durch das Asus Rampage IV Extreme geschuldet, dem Mainboard. Durch seine überragenden Übertaktungsfunktionen und Zusatzchips frisst er eben mehr als gewöhnliche Mainboards. Deine Ivybridge CPU sind vorallem bekannt für ihre Sparsamkeit, wogegen der i7-3820 mit seinen 130W TDP deutlich mehr aus der Steckdose zieht. Die 560 Ti zieht wahrscheinlich um die 30 - 40 Watt im Leerlauf. Festplatten hab ich nur 2 angeklemmt.


 
Mein Gedanke bzgl. deines Netzteils ging dahin, da ich mich über die anderen Komponenten ein bisschen informiert hab. Der 2011er war auch mal auf meiner Liste, jedoch zu teuer. Nuja, ...
Der Ivy ist schon sparsam, jedoch ist hier das hohe Potenial bei Auslastung. Im Idle ist er kaum sparsammer als ein Sandy. Wie du hier siehst:
Test AMD- und Intel-CPUs/APUs: Übersicht und Kauf-Tipps mit neuem Performance-Index samt Stromverbrauch (Juni 2012)
zieht ein System mit i7-3820 nicht viel mehr Strom als eins mit meinem i7-3770K, im Idle wohlgemerkt. Dann kommt noch deine 560 Ti. Die wollt ich auch mal , daher war mir der idle-Verbrauch im Gegensatz zur 460er so wichtig
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 TI im Test - Leistungsaufnahme: Idle & Last (Seite 15) - HT4U.net
und das sind dann auch unter 17W. Deine Asus DCUII wird da auch nicht soviel drüber sein. Und Platten hast auch nur zwei, die im Idle auch nicht so zupacken. RAM hab ich auch vier Module und Lüfter 3 an der Zahl, also drum rum auch noch ein bisschen was. Dann bleibt nur noch das Board und das Netzteil. Aber dass dein Board soviel mehr verbraucht, meins braucht sicher au was. Wird deines dann übel heiß?



aznsteil schrieb:


> Mein  Netzteil ist das Enermax 1000w Platimax, welches ein 80 Plus Platinum  Kennzeichen hat. Diese  Kennzeichnung   verspricht auch unter niedriger Last sehr effizient zu sein. Aber auch  ein BeQuiet Straight E8 580W kommt auf ungefair 100 Watt im Leerlauf.


 
Ich kenne die Zertifizierung mit dem 80plus-Logo. Da sieht man aber auch, dass dein Platin-Netzteil unterhalb von 20% der Nennlast machen kann, was es will. Und bei kleinen Leistungen fällt die Effizienzkurve der Netzteile drastisch ab. Deshalb bin ich nicht so der Fan von solch großen Netzteilen. Mir ist der IdleVerbrauch am wichtigsten, da der Rechner fast ausschließlich idled. 
Vielleicht ist das auch der Grund, warum es keine noch kleineren Gold/Platin-Netzteile gibt. Naja, das sei mal dahingestellt.
Du hast es ja mit nem fast halb so "großen" Netzteil(silber) versucht und es hat sich nicht viel gebessert. Schade!
Wenn das aber dann heißt, dass dein Board wirklich so viel verbraucht, ist das übel. Der Strom muss ja wohin?



aznsteil schrieb:


> Dein System ist im  Gegensatz zu meinem schon fast utopisch bezüglich der Leistungsaufnahme.  Ivy Bridge CPU, IGPU, SSD und effizientes Netzteil. Jedoch erhoffe ich  mir aus meinem System mehr Leistung, die 560 Ti ist nur vorübergehend.  Ziel ist es 3 x GTX 680 bzw. 2x GTX 690 zu verbauen inkl. Moddingarbeit  und Wasserkühlung.


 
Ja, wollte geringen Verbrauch und null Geräusch haben. So ist's bis jetzt auch. Wenn ich beruflich weniger eingespannt bin und somit ein bissl Zeit zum Zocken, soll auch eine 670 oder dann 660 in meinem Case Einzug erhalten. Mal schauen, wie dann der Verbrauch und die Lautstärke werden. Hoffe das lässt sich handlen.
Bei deinem Vorhaben mit *den* zusätzlichen Grakas brauchst du wohl dein starkes Netzteil.  Für mich wäre das wohl nichts. Aber an für sich, sieht dein System klasse aus. Das Case, der Hammer!


----------



## aznsteil (12. August 2012)

Hallo Community,

nach langem Warten scheint Asus eine Lösung gefunden zu haben. Im internen Forum von RoG hat ein Moderator von Asus ein Bios veröffentlicht. Es handelt sich um das Bios 2105. Ich habe mir das Bios draufgeflasht (wichtig ist, das man vorher auf 2003 mit einem Konverter flasht, anschließend auf 2105).

Bios 2105

Jedem Rampage IV Extreme Besitzer kann ich dieses Bios Update nur empfehlen. (Dennoch geschieht der Bios Update Prozess auf eigene Gefahr)

Mein System bootet binnen weniger Sekunden. Bei Gelegenheit lade ich mal ein Video hoch.

Grüße aznsteil


----------



## aznsteil (12. August 2012)

*Hier ist das versprochene Video:*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=avt5UwJijlA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Crymes (18. August 2012)

Hoffentlich kommt das auch für mein ASUS M5A97, dann hoffentlich auch mit UEFI 2.3.7.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (18. August 2012)

aznsteil schrieb:


> *Hier ist das versprochene Video:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Welche Treiber/onboadcontroller  hast du im Bios abgeschaltet und umgestellt ?

Mfg ^^


----------



## krolf (19. August 2012)

Das ist echt mal ein Sinnvollen Thema , kann dir leider nicht helfen.
aber bin auch gespannt auf die Experten hier auf eine Lösung kommen 

Gruß


----------



## aznsteil (19. August 2012)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Welche Treiber/onboadcontroller  hast du im Bios abgeschaltet und umgestellt ?
> 
> Mfg ^^


 

McZonk Tipp: Clockgenfilter "*Disabled*"
Bluetooth Controller "*Disabled*"
Asmedia Sata Controller "*Disabled*"
Onboard Audio "*Enabled*" (6.0.1.6499; 08.11.2011)
Intel Lan "*Enabled*" (11.13.51.0; 20.07.2011)
Asmedia USB 3 Controller "*Enabled*" (1.14.3.0; 03.11.2011)
Fast Boot Option "*On*" (Partial USB Support)
Intel Storage Sata "*AHCI*"


----------



## ThomasHAFX (19. August 2012)

Ich hab das Problem das ich immer wenn er hochgefahren ist ein wenig warten muss bis mein Internet geht, ist das bei dir auch so oder liegt das an einer Einstellung im Bios ?


----------



## aznsteil (19. August 2012)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Ich hab das Problem das ich immer wenn er hochgefahren ist ein wenig warten muss bis mein Internet geht, ist das bei dir auch so oder liegt das an einer Einstellung im Bios ?


 
Ich habe meinen Rechner mit einem Kabel am Router angeschlossen und es lässt sich keine Verzögerung bei mir feststellen. Sollte beim Hochfahren von Windows eine Verzögerung bei dir festzustellen sein, dann liegt das eventuell daran, das du dein Internet drahtlos beziehst und dein Rechner eine gewisse Zeit braucht um mit dem Wlan zu verbinden. Es kann auch sein, das du deinen Wlan Stick an einen Asmedia USB Port angeschlossen hast, der beim Windowsstart verzögert initialisiert wird. Ich würde hier also auf Windows tippen, der die Treiber zu langsam lädt.

Bei mir tritt dieses Problem jedoch mit Wlan Stick auch nicht auf.

Grüße aznsteil


----------



## ThomasHAFX (19. August 2012)

ne hat fixen Kabel anschluss, habe aber einen switch


----------



## aznsteil (20. August 2012)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> ne hat fixen Kabel anschluss, habe aber einen switch


 
Kenn mich bezüglich Netzwerk nicht so sehr aus, aber ich würde dann auf den Switch tippen O:
Hast du schonmal versucht, deinen Rechner direkt am Router anzuschließen?


----------



## troppa (30. August 2012)

aznsteil schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> nach langem Warten scheint Asus eine Lösung gefunden zu haben. Im internen Forum von RoG hat ein Moderator von Asus ein Bios veröffentlicht. Es handelt sich um das Bios 2105. Ich habe mir das Bios draufgeflasht (wichtig ist, das man vorher auf 2003 mit einem Konverter flasht, anschließend auf 2105).
> 
> ...


 
Bin gerade dabei den CAP-Converter zu flashen und das UEFI ist drin, aber jetzt fasht er noch iROG-1 Firmware. Das dauert... schon gut 2 Std, und erst 35 %, hat das bei euch so lange gedauert? 

Naja, aber ich glaub ich verstehe jetzt, warum das R4E nicht dem ATX-Standard entspricht: Asus hat naemlich eine riesige Floppydisk eingebaut - natierlich fuer Windows 8 - Back to Oldschool!!!! 

OMG, ich komm schon grade nicht mit Androide klar (Wo sind die Umlaute??), wie soll ich da mit Win 8 klarkommen??? XD

Lade morgen mal en Bild hoch geht grade nicht, ich brauch doch die PCGHX-App....

*Update:*

Erst mal das versprochene Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry für die Quali, ist vom MP3-Player^^ und mit Paint bearbeitet.

*Urwald 8:59 Uhr: Das Stromnetz hält, 3 Flasher Taft.*

Heute morgen erwartete mich folgendes Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



XD Also brauch ich fürs Flashen bald ne USV oder wie?!

Ich bin zwar schon ein paar Jährchen dabei, aber solang hab ich ja noch nie fürs Flashen gebraucht - und dass mit dem Setup - Ich kann mich noch ans erste Mal mit nem brandneuen A7N8X errinnern: dass ging irgendwie schneller... Hehe und irgendwie hat ich damals das gleiche Gefühl wie heute - ich piss mir gleich ins Hemd... *Fingernägel kau*

Ist es vlt. möglich, dass es so lange dauert, weil ich von *hust* 0604 flashe???


----------



## El_Lute (30. August 2012)

Und, mittlerweile Erfolg ? Hoffe es geht gut aus
btw. was ist *hust*0604


----------



## troppa (30. August 2012)

El_Lute schrieb:


> Und, mittlerweile Erfolg ? Hoffe es geht gut aus
> btw. was ist *hust*0604



Ich habe es geschafft!!! Endlich!!! Puhhh!

Den nachdem ich von der Arbeit kam, war der Rechner immer noch daran, als er dann, vor ner guten halben Stunde, an den ersehnten 100% angekommen war, kam ein kurze Meldung (gefühlt 100-250 Miliisekunden, meine aber irgendwas von unsuccessfully?! gelesen zu haben), der Rechner startete neu, gefühlte 2 Schreckminuten, um dann noch mal nach dem POST-UP von vorne anzufangen. 

Tja, was tuen? Ich versuchte den Neustart, um mit anderem UEFI Version per Flashback wiederherzustellen: Keine Reaktion!! Ich fing an zu schwitzen... 

Mit dem letzten Mut der Verzweifelung, hab ich dann den CLR_CMOS gedrückt. Rechner aus, Power Button und siehe da: iROG-1 updatete innerhalb von 30 Sek (meine Anspannung stieg ins Unermessliche), erneuter Neustart in gefühlten 10 Sek und UEFI Version 2105 ist da und wünscht eingestellt zu werden. Gesagt, getan, Reboot und schon bin ich hier. 

kA welches der 2 UEFI's ich jetzt in Gebrauch hab, ist mir aber im Moment relativ egal. Schätz mal immer noch das Erste, weil die iROG-2 Version noch 43 und die iROG-1 bei 92 ist, aber dann verstehe ich die Todesschleife nicht... (OK BIOS 1 LED leuchtet..., nur weiß ich nicht mehr welches UEFI ich vorher drin hatte...)

War wahrscheinlich weil ich den ASUS-Götter mit dieser Floppy-Geschichte gespottet habe... Sry... Äh, OMG... XD lasst uns wieder Freunde sein!^^ So jetzt erst mal die 9.te vom Ludwig van, dass hab ich mir heute verdient.

Axo sry, 0604 war die UEFI Version von der ich geupt hab, was mir etwas peinlich war. Weil ich das Board schon seit letzten Dezember hab und erst jetzt geflasht habe, da ich bisher einfach noch keinen Vorteil für mich gesehen habe. Und ich bei Striker Extreme damals den Fehler gemacht hatte zu früh zu flashen und ich mit Speicher-Vollbestückung nicht mehr übertakten konnte, was mich bis heute noch ärgert...

Mein Rat bei so einem alten UEFI lieber noch nen Zwischenschritt machen: Also beim nächsten Mal erst z. B. Version 1404, dann CAP-Converter und Version 2105. Hatte mich da wohl doch überschätzt, und saumäßig Glück gehabt.


----------



## Bl0ody666 (4. September 2012)

naja ich sag mal so...ich sehe  den rechner meiner frau..MSI P67A-GD65 (B3) zusammen mit 8 gb g.skill 1333 speicher mitem i5 2500k laufen...alles auf standert...innerhalb von 2-4sec. ist der pc samt windows geladen(windows mit allen programmen wie skype,xfire etc.) bei mir....gehn locker 30 sec. ins land..daher lass ich ihn im ruhe modus und starte ihn später einfach schnell hoch -.-...habe schon so ein teures systeam und es geht einfach nur schnekcnehaft voran beim booten.


----------



## aznsteil (4. September 2012)

Dann bist du wahrscheinlich einer der das neue bios noch nicht drauf hat. Ich kanns nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (5. September 2012)

Fast Boot Option "*On*" (Partial USB Support)

wo finde ich das ?

habe auch ca. 5~10 sekunden schwarzen schrim bevor der Bios post kommt.
habe Bios version 1305 drauf.


----------



## Jolly91 (5. September 2012)

Ich hab vom 1105er aufs 2105er geupdatet, war kein Problem.


----------



## aznsteil (6. September 2012)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:
			
		

> Fast Boot Option "On" (Partial USB Support)
> 
> wo finde ich das ?
> 
> ...



Diese option findest du erst unter dem neuen 2105 bios


----------



## ThomasHAFX (6. September 2012)

Naja schade dann kann man nichts drann ändern auser man spielt sich das neuere Bios drauf^^


----------

